
The Eugene Trachtman Conical Panoramic Camera - DanBC
http://www.davidhazy.org/andpph/text-trachtman-conical-panoramic-camera.html
======
DanBC
There are some mods for digital cameras - a lot of infra red mods, for
example, or putting the cameras in unusual places, but I wish there were some
more creative mods.

You can get cameras for a few dollars now, so it's a bit surprising that we
haven't seen people using arrays of cheap cameras or some such.

~~~
gradschool
I believe bullet-time effects as in The Matrix movies are made with an array
of cameras. The shots are interpolated from a discrete series of synchronized
images.

Mr. Davidhazy taught a class on many techniques related to the article that I
was fortunate to attend at RIT way back in the eighties. He's quite an
interesting and inventive guy. It's good to see that he's still active.

